# Wireless Headphones needed for Bravia...!!!



## nks (Feb 22, 2012)

I am owning a *Sony Bravia KDL40EX520* and want a pair of *wireless headphones*. I have a* budget of Rs.2000.* The headphones must have a range of 12-15 mt.
I have checked Zebronics AIRWALK. Please comment on it. Please Helppp...!!!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 22, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Philips SHC1300 Headphone: Headphone

Flipkart.com: Philips SHC 2000 Headphone: Headphone

Flipkart.com: Panasonic RP-WF820 Headphone: Headphone

Flipkart.com: Sennheiser RS 110 Headphone: Headphone

Flipkart.com: Sennheiser RS 120 Headphone: Headphone


Some option I was checking before deciding to get the RS120. But it's expensive. 
I was actually inspired by this >Flipkart.com: Intex Wireless Roaming Headphone: Headphone but I would rather save my hearing 

---

The problem with the Zebronics and Intex stuff is that they are cheap and hence sound cheap too. Since they will thus inevitably sound worser than the TV speakers, you will be disappointed with them.


----------

